# Nearly 14,000 disabled people have mobility cars taken away



## Northerner (Feb 3, 2016)

Nearly 14,000 disabled people who rely on a specialist motoring allowance have had their cars taken away from them following government welfare changes.

Figures seen by the BBC show almost half of those having to be reassessed for this support under the changes lost their Motability vehicle.

Many had been adapted to meet their owners' needs and campaigners warn it could lead to a loss of independence.

But the government says the new process is fairer and people can appeal.

More than 650,000 people currently use the Motability Scheme, which allows disabled people to lease a new car, scooter or powered wheelchair using their government-funded mobility allowance.

The scheme also helps towards the cost of adaptations - such as a hoist for a wheelchair or hand controls - that the individual requires.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-35476904


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 3, 2016)

I was just reading this on Aunty and had the steam coming out of my ears. How the hell can they possibly justify this? Another clear case of picking on the most vulnerable.


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 4, 2016)

It's dire, really really dire, my friend had an assessment recently, and he was told he no longer qualifies.  If he loses the car he'll lose his job, he can't stand up on public transport, physically can't hold himself up for a 30 minute journey on a moving vehicle.  Since public transport is massively overcrowded in Manchester he'd be utterly stuck.  He doesn't earn enough to buy and fund a car.  It's a trap that will actually end up costing money because if he can't work the state will have to support him anyway.  It's heartbreaking, he desperately wants to stay in work.  The assessor said he could get a taxi, seriously, a taxi.  That'd be 30 quid a day.  What planet do they live on?


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 4, 2016)

I can understand the need to keep tabs on who gets what and why. But the rules have to be applied fairly and with intelligence.

But, really, someone with spina-biffida (sp) and who can clearly barely walk should not have had their vehicle taken away. That is just moronic.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 4, 2016)

Personally I think the government should cover the cost of adaptions needed for a car but I do not think providing a car free of charge is fair to other tax payers.
The system is very badly flawed.
I have read reports of people being given mobility payments because they have agoraphobia and can't get out! Erm in that case if they can't get out due to their condition then they do not need a mobility payment.

Same as why are disabled people on high mobility given free road tax exemption? This needs looking at as well.


----------

